
Show HN: Search Engine that searches Interactive Mind Maps to learn anything - neurocroc
https://learn-anything.xyz/
======
neurocroc
Author here.

I always wanted to create a search engine that allowed a person to linearly
progress his learning and visualise everything in a way that makes sense.
Representing information in this way is incredibly beneficial as it allows to
cover any knowledge dependencies a person might have.

This way there should be no time wasted in finding the resources that are
needed and allows the person to just learn.

Everything is open source and all maps can be improved by the community in
case there is a better way to learn the topic or there exists some useful
resource to aid learning of the topic.

I hope you like it. Would love to hear your thoughts on it.

------
Appsuelite
.

~~~
minimaxir
Don't use sockpuppet accounts to comment on submissions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13776604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13776604)

